# Beef Brisket



## iheartjax (Jul 16, 2011)

Anyone know where to find beef brisket? Or know of a butcher shop that may carry various cuts of meats? Thanks!


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Good luck... ask the Butcher Shop and I also see that there is a BBQ place now open on JBR walk.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Prime Gourmet, ijn Gold and Diamond park on SZR. Some of the nicest steaks I have ever had!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I just had Beef Brisket at Texas Roadhouse at The Dubai Mall. Was awesome! :hungry: God Bless America!


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> :hungry: God Bless America!


You must have meant... "God Bless Texas!"


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Isn't America a part of Texas?! 

Oooh I bet the Texans are loving my question right now!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

iheartjax said:


> Anyone know where to find beef brisket? Or know of a butcher shop that may carry various cuts of meats? Thanks!


Try the butchery section in the original Park n Shop on Al Wasl Road. They will get in special cuts to order too.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

No one does brisket like Texans


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> No one does brisket like Texans


No one does modesty quite like them either...


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> No one does modesty quite like them either...


If you are good, you are good. Why be modest about it ? :clap2:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm the one who found it but please go ahead everybody...take credit for my research


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

We should have a Texans night out at the Indiana founded but now headquartered in Kentucky, Texas Roadhouse. Whose in?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Pick Me! Pick Me!!! I'll bring a Texan as a date....Jynxie where are you?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> No one does modesty quite like them either...


In what other state, do people walk around with tshirts that say "Don't mess with (insert their state here)" as everyday wear. I dont think I know a Texan who doesnt own a few 

Being modest about Texas just doesnt work for a Texan


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Speaking of Don't Mess with Texas.... I am going to have to get my bumper sticker out and sport that bad boy in Dubai.


----------

